# Our lake seminole record hunt



## BowShot (Feb 18, 2011)

The trip was very successful. I posted this stuff on bowfishingcountry but ill put it on here too. The first night was so so not clear water not many fish but i still loved every second of it. The second night we went to some new places thanks to rockhunta, and found some clear water. We shot a good bit of small gar didnt find any big ones, and a few nice bowfin. Then we finally found the commons. All were right around 20lb which is great in my book. Then we rolled up on 3 masses of silver in the water. It was 3 BIG grass carp. Well we both misses perfect shots we were just to excited/surprised. We finally tracked one down and my brother got a good shot on it. Chased it for a while full speed on the troller and finally got in position for a second shot then I was hooked up too. When we finally got him in we didn’t know what to do, we just sat there and stared at him in aw. Our scale wouldn’t weigh him. Long story short we got it weighed next morning at taxidermist at 85lb and three days after being shot and drug around town 76lb officially.  It is the state record! I also ened up shooting a 45lb as well after the big one.
Me with it

Billy with it


----------



## bullardsls1 (Feb 18, 2011)

That's a monster we shot one on guntersville that went 60 last year .half of his body was sticking out of the water. Monster fish man congrats


----------



## vrooom (Feb 18, 2011)

That's awesome!
Those grassy's musta escaped through the old gates when they were swing-opens.
Is that wingates?


----------



## cmk07c (Feb 18, 2011)

Just curious. What do you do with these? I know some folks that will eat anything, but a carp? either way congrats and thanks for wacking em'!


----------



## BowShot (Feb 18, 2011)

vrooom said:


> That's awesome!
> Those grassy's musta escaped through the old gates when they were swing-opens.
> Is that wingates?



Yes thats where we camped


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Feb 19, 2011)

We saw a huge one while gator hunting this year they are all in that hydrilla


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 20, 2011)

WOW, congratulations!
Dan


----------



## rockhunta (Feb 23, 2011)

congrats yall...good fish...wish i could have tagged along


----------

